# ? for Selena and Martine



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Selena.. which was the best female used in your breeding program?

Martine...which was the best female bred to A'tim?

(when I ask... best... I am asking which produced the best progeny in your eyes)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hard to say, will think about it.


----------

